# Bolens No 3point left



## genew (Jan 9, 2015)

HELP I'm new to this form! Usually on the Fergusion form! But here is my situation I was mowing the yard with my Bolens G152 (3 ac. +-)with a 4 foot finishing mower on rear, level lawn and 3 point hitch just stopped lifting PTO still working correctly!!! Fluid levels right up where it should be; people tell me it could be the filter but where is the filter? I'm at a lost; any ideas??? No lift at all! Thanks in advance for any help!!! Thanks Gene in La.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gene, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found the following post on this forum written by MBTRAC that may be helpful to you: 

"Sounds to me if you're lucky that it might be a simple case of needing to bleed the air from the hydraulics (normally this sytems should self purge air with use), if not use the attached extract from the service manual detailing the process (though note not all machines have this bleed screw).

Next as a long shot & probably not a contributing factor, but worth a try as it easy, check/adjust the decent knob under the seat using minor clockwise increments at a time. 

If the above doesn't cure it, it's most likely the 3PL ram seals have dried out or become worn/brittle & require replacement. 

Alternatively, it may be (you'll need to plumb in a hyd pressure gauge with a T piece to validate): 
- the relief valve is stuck open/not sealing allowing fluid to bypass/return the tank, check & clean
- it may be a leak in the spool valve
- the pump may be clogged "


----------



## genew (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Sixbales:
I'll try bleeding the system and your other suggestions! Sure hope its something simple; I love the little tractor! Only had it 2 years and its been a great tractor! Only use it for mowing about 3 acres!!! 
Thanks for advice! Gene


----------

